# Einladungskarten erstellen



## maik44 (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

meine Frage wäre: ist es möglich mit Photoshop Einladungskarten zu erstellen.

Habe schon einige Erfahrung mit Photoshop gesammelt.

Ich möchte ein Bild einscannen und dies dann benutzen.


Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


Danke  Maik


----------



## ShadowMan (28. Januar 2005)

Hi du!

Was ist denn das für eine Frage? Das ist ja wie: "Wie baue ich ein Haus?"
Beschreib einfach Probleme die du hast, denn keiner weiß wie du dir diese Karte vorstellst. Du musst sie lediglich mit PS gestalten und danach auf Datei => drucken klicken 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## maik44 (28. Januar 2005)

Ja gut normal schon aber dachte das es jemanden gibt der mir so richtig gute Tipps geben kann, wie man das so richtig schön hinbekommt.

Ja jetzt und .....


Maik


----------



## ShadowMan (28. Januar 2005)

Das Einzige was du beachten solltest ist vielleicht das du mit 150-300dpi Arbeiten solltest da die Karte dann gedruckt besser aussieht, aber sonst sind dir denke ich keine Grenzen gesetzt.

Manuel


----------

